# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Prognosefaktoren für den Einsatz von Abirateron nach Docetaxel-Versagen

## Harald_1933

> Für den Einsatz von Abirateronacetat (Zytiga®) beim metastasierten kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom (mCRPC) nach Versagen von Docetaxel wurden in einer aktuellen Analyse der Zulassungsstudie COU-AA-301 Prognosefaktoren für das Überleben identifiziert (1). Beim Prostatakarzinom (PCa) gibt es zwar bereits eine Reihe von etablierten Prognosefaktoren, deren Validierung erfolgte jedoch bislang überwiegend für frühe PCa-Stadien (2). Da sich die Biologie des Tumors mit Fortschreiten der Erkrankung verändert, ist es wichtig, auch für fortgeschrittene Stadien Biomarker zu identifizieren (3). Denn durch die rasanten medizinischen Fortschritte stehen heute mehrere Optionen für die mCRPC-Therapie zur Verfügung und validierte Biomarker könnten dazu beitragen, Therapieentscheidungen zu erleichtern (3).


Bitte, *hier weiterlesen.*

*"Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen vernünftig zu denken und unvernünftig zu handeln"
*
Gruß Harald

----------

